
Show HN: Knowably – build your personal learning network - ikaplin
https://knowably.com/
======
ikaplin
Here is our introduction - [https://blog.knowably.com/introducing-knowably-
your-personal...](https://blog.knowably.com/introducing-knowably-your-
personal-learning-network-385fd6f6fa00)

We hope you will like it and we will be really happy to get your feedback and
answer all your questions!

------
ikaplin
Knowably is based on a Personal Learning Network concept (it includes peer-to-
peer and role-based learning models). Basically you follow other people based
on what do they learn and your interests. It helps your to discover and
collect relevant to you resources (books, courses, links, notes) and by the
way creating your public professional identity.

